# Egress door and stairway sizing



## eyden (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a courtyard with and occupancy of 308 that requires two exits. One is a ramp up to a door. The other is stairs (3 steps) that exit directly to a public right of way. I'm trying to determine the required egress width. Do I use the .3 factor because it's greater, or can I somehow split it up?


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 14, 2017)

the most restrictive component governs


----------



## RLGA (Feb 15, 2017)

Since two exits are required, each exit must provide at least 50% of the egress capacity per Section 1005.5 (2015 IBC). Thus, at 308 occupants, half of the occupants will be expected to egress through the ramp using the 0.2"/occupant factor and the stairs using the 0.3"/occupant factor. Therefore, for the stairs, 154 occupants will require 46.2 inches. The ramp, with 154 occupants at 0.2"/occupant, will require 30.8", but must be at least 44" wide per Section 1012.5.1 with at least 36" clear between handrails.


----------



## steveray (Feb 15, 2017)

At 2 MOE, both should be accessible....


1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. Accessible
means of egress shall comply with this section. Accessible
spaces shall be provided with not less than one accessible
means of egress. Where more than one means of egress are
required by Section 1015.1 or 1021.1 from any accessible
space, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by
not less than two accessible means of egress.
Exceptions:
1. Accessible means of egress are not required in alterations
to existing buildings.
2. One accessible means of egress is required from an
accessible mezzanine level in accordance with Section
1007.3, 1007.4 or 1007.5.
3. In assembly areas with sloped or stepped aisles, one
accessible means of egress is permitted where the
common path of travel is accessible and meets the
requirements in Section 1028.8.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 15, 2017)

Stairs are an acceptable accessible means of egress if part of an exterior area for assisted rescue (EAAR). If the courtyard, or a portion of the courtyard near the stairs, is or can be made into an EAAR, then it should be acceptable.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 15, 2017)

The key is "if" it is, or not.


----------



## steveray (Feb 15, 2017)

I haven't had to deal with it yet, but if it is an enclosed courtyard, I do not know if I am comfortable calling it an EAAR....


----------



## eyden (Feb 15, 2017)

steveray said:


> At 2 MOE, both should be accessible....
> 
> 
> 1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. Accessible
> ...


I was wary about this too. It's an historic building that does have an accessible exit next to the stairs, but it's not 1/2 the diagonal distance away from the doors. We've run that past the AHJs and they're all ok with it.


----------



## eyden (Feb 15, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Since two exits are required, each exit must provide at least 50% of the egress capacity per Section 1005.5 (2015 IBC). Thus, at 308 occupants, half of the occupants will be expected to egress through the ramp using the 0.2"/occupant factor and the stairs using the 0.3"/occupant factor. Therefore, for the stairs, 154 occupants will require 46.2 inches. The ramp, with 154 occupants at 0.2"/occupant, will require 30.8", but must be at least 44" wide per Section 1012.5.1 with at least 36" clear between handrails.


This is what I was hoping for, thank you.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 15, 2017)

Existing buildings, including historic buildings, are not required to comply with the accessible means of egress requirements in the IEBC. I'd have to check and see if the same requirement applies to the California codes.

Even if so, since a court is required to be open to the sky, it would be difficult to say that it cannot be an EAAR if it was enclosed on all sides, since there is no cover to trap gases, which is the main concern for an EAAR.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes but, the EAAR must be able to be maintained a minimum distance from the enclosing walls of the courtyard or the walls adjacent to it must be rated.


----------



## CityKin (Feb 16, 2017)

Where in the code can I find the Exterior Area for Assisted Rescue? I've never heard this term and would like to learn.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 16, 2017)

CityKin said:


> Where in the code can I find the Exterior Area for Assisted Rescue? I've never heard this term and would like to learn.


Section 1009.7 (2015 IBC)


----------



## RLGA (Feb 16, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Yes but, the EAAR must be able to be maintained a minimum distance from the enclosing walls of the courtyard or the walls adjacent to it must be rated.


I understand, that's why I said "If the courtyard, or a portion of the courtyard near the stairs, is or can be made into an EAAR..."


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 16, 2017)

I know you do but it appears he isn't aware of these requirements.

CityKin, are you a plan checker, builder, or ? Helps us to know.


----------



## CityKin (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm and architect and a CBO, but maybe because of the types of buildings I work on, I've never have an EAAR.  I have the 2015 ICC commentary right in front of me now and I'm learning all about them.


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Existing buildings, including historic buildings, are not required to comply with the accessible means of egress requirements in the IEBC.



Yep...OP didn't say existing initially I don't think. And then I would argue that "new" egress in existing buildings (if that were the case) would meet new code and possibly need to be accessible.


----------

